# Dog eye problems - do they need to see the vet?



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

For the record, *I would advise that ANY eye problem sees the vet*, because eyes are precious and delicate organs. They can be extremely painful when they are damaged, and many conditions can result in loss of vision or the eye if left too long.

However, uncomplicated conjunctivitis can occur in dogs and I am aware that many people will self-treat this at home, and that most of the time that's absolutely fine.

SO - I decided to post some photos of eyes that could be mistaken for conjunctivitis but are actually much more serious, to illustrate some of the symptoms to look for that indicate something more serious is going on and that the dog sees the vet.

*This post is NOT intended to aid home diagnosis of ocular problems.* It's intended to provide a mini-library of conditions that should be recognised to require urgent veterinary attention. I have left out some of the obvious ones like proptosis, which clearly need to see a vet ASAP.

_None of the photos are mine - gratefully borrowed from the internet (several of them from David Williams' blog)._

*Conjunctivitis*










*Conjunctivitis with chemosis (swelling of the conjunctiva)*
- this could happen with a foreign body in the conjunctival sac, or an allergic response, or nasty underlying inflammation. It's not specific to any one cause, but it needs investigating. See the vet urgently.










*Cherry eye*
- not conjunctivitis. Not painful. It is a prolapse of the gland of the third eyelid. These vary in severity, but need assessment by a vet to make a plan.










*Horner's syndrome*
- not conjunctivitis. Not painful. Caused by a neurological defect in one of the nerve supplies to the eye. Causes protrusion of the third eyelid, constriction of the pupil and the drooping of the eyelids. Needs to see a vet, but rarely an emergency.










*Uveitis*
- may be accompanied by conjunctivitis. Uveitis is inflammation inside the eye and is very painful. The pupil is usually small. There are many causes, and it is a non-specific finding. Needs to see a vet urgently.










*Subconjunctival haemorrhage*
- not conjunctivitis. Potentially painful (dependent on the cause). Can be an indicator of a bleeding disorder. Needs to see a vet urgently.










*Dry-Eye (keratoconjunctivitis sicca, KCS)*
- usually accompanied by conjunctivitis. Can be sore. Caused by tear deficiency and presents with thick mucoid discharge and inflammation of the cornea. Can result in serious complications if left untreated. Needs to be assessed by a vet.










*Lens luxation*
- may be accompanied by conjunctivitis and uveitis. Painful if lens moves into front of eye. Needs examination to diagnose properly. Can rapidly result in serious complications if left untreated. Needs to see a vet urgently.










*Corneal ulceration*
- often accompanied by conjunctivitis and sometimes uveitis. Painful. The corneal surface is damaged - can be large, small, shallow or deep. Many causes (ulceration is a non-specific finding). Can result in serious complications if left untreated. Needs to see a vet urgently.










*Corneal ulceration may not be obvious!*
- can you see this ulcer? Sometimes they are impossible to see without specialised equipment and fluorescein dye. That's why I recommend a vet visit for any sore eye.










*Glaucoma*
- may be accompanied by conjunctivitis. Very painful. Eye will be red and often cloudy, and the pupil is dilated. Glaucoma, which has several causes, results in an increased pressure inside the eye. In acute cases, blindness can occur within hours. Act quickly. See a vet urgently.



















*
Glaucoma*
- the affected eye is often - but NOT always - larger than the other. Seriously, it's frightening how many of these get left for a few days.










*Hyphema - blood in the front of the eye*
- may be accompanied by conjunctivitis depending on the cause. Pain varies. Can be linked with severe uveitis, trauma, bleeding disorders... see the vet urgently.










*Corneal oedema (cloudiness on the surface of the eye)*
- non-specific finding seen with corneal ulceration and glaucoma, amongst other things. There are some non-serious causes, but it always warrants a vet visit - and if there is accompanying pain or inflammation then make it urgent.










*Blepharospasm - the posh word for 'squinting'*
- indicates pain. Whatever the cause, see the vet urgently. It could be serious.










If you've got this far, hopefully you will realise that many eye disorders look similar at first glance, yet many can be serious. Even the vet may not be able to tell what's going on just by looking at the eye. They may need to measure the pressure inside the eye, or apply dye to look for corneal damage.

Eyes are precious. You only get two. If you are in ANY doubt about your pet's eye, call the vet. Hopefully it will turn out to be nothing serious, but if it is then you've caught it early and will have the best chance of managing it.


----------



## Little P (Jun 10, 2014)

Great post! Eyes always make me nervous and as soon as anyone mentions an eye problem, I encourage a consultation ASAP. If caught early, in most cases some basic treatment resolves the problem easily - but I've seen minor things left for too long resulting in a long and painful road leading to eventual removal of the eye. 

Better safe than sorry as far as eyes are concerned!


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2015)

Very informative post. I will always take my dog to the vet if I believe she has a problem with her eyes, in just the same way that I'll always see a professional if I have a problem with my own eyes. Vision is WAY too precious to muck around with just to save money.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

A great post thank you . Eyes aren't something I would take a chance with anyway, thankfully we've never had problems with them here.


----------



## shamykebab (Jul 15, 2009)

Brilliant post!

p.s. David has a blog?! Off to investigate...!


----------



## Kathy J (Jun 1, 2012)

What an excellent and informative post, Shoshannah. Thank you.

Could it be a Sticky so it's always easily available for reference?


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Brilliant post - thank you!

We all know how uncomfortable even just an eyelash in the eye can be - but animals can be very stoic.

Some of those conditions look *really* painful.


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

Very informative. Really should be made a sticky.


----------



## Pugnut (Jan 10, 2015)

Excellent post I've had a couple of those problems here with the pugs dry eye and ulcers mainly.
Some people need to relise the seriousness of eyes so this will be a great help.


----------



## SarahPlzX (Nov 13, 2011)

Eeek. I'd 100% see a vet for any issues with eyes, it's such a risk to "leave it". 

I almost phoned the vet once because Lily had some sand in her eye.  

Eye's are gross, they make me cringe SO much. *shiver*


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

i think all those pictures made me feel pretty squeamish. 

i always think its better to go to the vet even if you think you know the condition to make sure you aren't making things worse.


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

Great post - would rep you but apparently I need to spread it around 

Mods can this be made a sticky?


----------



## EmCHammer (Dec 28, 2009)

We have eye problems off to start a thread when properly online... Have been to vets


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

EmCHammer said:


> We have eye problems off to start a thread when properly online... Have been to vets


Aww what is it?


----------



## EmCHammer (Dec 28, 2009)

Will start new thread x


----------



## EAD (May 10, 2013)

Lily has dry eye and has also had a few ulcers. Eye problems are a nightmare.


----------



## CheddarS (Dec 13, 2011)

This is a really good thread, HOWEVER, as the owner we need to be observant as often they are not so obvious.

I have a Weimaraner and at 5 months he woke up with a really swollen eye. Took him to the vet, checked and told there was an ulcer, antibiotics and return in two days. Went back thinking it looked so much better...how wrong were we, he went straight to operation to clean, mid way through got a call saying it was really bad and he needed to get to eye hospital now. Picked him up and took him to the eye hospital while still sleeping off the sedation. Poor boy was very distressed and peeing everywhere 

Eye hospital at Leominster was fabulous, saved his eye although he does have a graft it has thinned out a lot and most just think he has different colour eyes. Can still see from it although probably not perfect, due to the blood vessels covering it.

It was his first night ever away from home which was so stressful, but so glad with the result despite the stress/pain etc.


----------

